

Programming for non-tech entrepreneurs - RodrigoGil
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZytGx4VvWANblAxgsNZnywF0BTQ6QT3MZk3PW52TCvM/edit

======
chicceo
Programming Kindergarden! Love it. Great presentation.

